# Eric Clapton's 70th Birthday Concert on TV tonight



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

If you're in Southern Ontario and get PBS from Buffalo (WNED), they have Eric Clapton's 70th Birthday concert from the Royal Albert Hall (also his 200th performance at Albert Hall). 10:00pm eastern.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybe that's why the forum is so quiet


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Watched bits of it. I'll probably get the DVD.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

He sounded pretty good. I'm starting to hate PBS and it's endless money drives though.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I'm starting to hate PBS and it's endless money drives though.


That was the main reason why I only watched bits and pieces of it. As soon as they show the part where they ask for donations, I flip it over to another channel and a few times I forget I was watching the concert. LOL So after a couple of times of this, I decided, I'll get a copy and watch it without interruption.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

They only showed half the concert anyway, the missing stuff was meant to entice you into subscribing so you could see it all on the DVD.



Chito said:


> That was the main reason why I only watched bits and pieces of it. As soon as they show the part where they ask for donations, I flip it over to another channel and a few times I forget I was watching the concert. LOL So after a couple of times of this, I decided, I'll get a copy and watch it without interruption.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

davetcan said:


> They only showed half the concert anyway, the missing stuff was meant to entice you into subscribing so you could see it all on the DVD.


How long is that concert? The show on PBS says it's a 1 1/2 hour show. I know half an hour of that is the donation thing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not sure but here's the set list.

01. SOMEBODY KNOCKING
02. KEY TO THE HIGHWAY
03. PRETENDING
04. HOOCHIE COOCHIE MAN
05. YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL - Paul Carrack (vocals)
06. CAN’T FIND MY WAY HOME - Nathan East (vocals)
07. I SHOT THE SHERIFF
08. ROCK ME BABY
09. NOBODY KNOWS YOU WHEN YOU'RE DOWN AND OUT
10. TEARS IN HEAVEN
11. LAYLA
12. LET IT RAIN
13. WONDERFUL TONIGHT
14. CROSSROADS
15. LITTLE QUEEN OF SPADES
16. COCAINE
17. HIGH TIME WE WENT (ENCORE) – Paul Carrack (vocals), with guest Andy Fairweather Low



Chito said:


> How long is that concert? The show on PBS says it's a 1 1/2 hour show. I know half an hour of that is the donation thing.


- - - Updated - - -

edit: more info here. Running time 116 mins.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Clapton:_Live_at_the_Royal_Albert_Hall


Not sure but here's the set list.

01. SOMEBODY KNOCKING
02. KEY TO THE HIGHWAY
03. PRETENDING
04. HOOCHIE COOCHIE MAN
05. YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL - Paul Carrack (vocals)
06. CAN’T FIND MY WAY HOME - Nathan East (vocals)
07. I SHOT THE SHERIFF
08. ROCK ME BABY
09. NOBODY KNOWS YOU WHEN YOU'RE DOWN AND OUT
10. TEARS IN HEAVEN
11. LAYLA
12. LET IT RAIN
13. WONDERFUL TONIGHT
14. CROSSROADS
15. LITTLE QUEEN OF SPADES
16. COCAINE
17. HIGH TIME WE WENT (ENCORE) – Paul Carrack (vocals), with guest Andy Fairweather Low



Chito said:


> How long is that concert? The show on PBS says it's a 1 1/2 hour show. I know half an hour of that is the donation thing.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My favourite will alway be Live at Hyde Park


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Cream farewell concert.



Stratin2traynor said:


> My favourite will alway be Live at Hyde Park


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was too busy watching this guy last night in TO. Almost 4 hours plus the hour or so he did at soundcheck. He's a machine.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've seen him 3 times (McCartney) and don't regret any of them, awesome every time.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

if anyone is interested...

http://watchseries-online.li/episode/eric-clapton-slowhand-at-70-live-at-royal-albert-hall-2015


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I picked up the DVD and night and day difference. Eric still blows me away and this is probably one of the best live recorded concerts out there watching it second time in a row while writing this. The man is amazing!!!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thx for the headsup, I will check it out


----------

